# Freehand vs. Illustrator



## Earl-Grey (14. November 2004)

In Freehand bin ich ja schon recht firm, doch habe ich jetzt von einigen Leuten gehört, das Illustrator ja angeblich noch besser sein sollte 

Also die Frage an alle welches Programm bevorzugt ihr und warum!? Und was sollen denn genau die Vorteile von Illustrator sein!


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. November 2004)

*räusper* 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=160399 => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154322.html


----------

